Ask HN: Is HackerNews asking for my location? Why? - jeanlucas
======
mtmail
I've never seen that. What makes you think it's asking for your location?

~~~
jeanlucas
Just asked on my PC, I'm on Google Chrome. Never saw that as well, made me
curious.

~~~
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hn.js](https://news.ycombinator.com/hn.js) is
quite small and I don't see any related code. Any chance it's something that
gets inserted by a browser plugin or (worst case) ISP?

~~~
jeanlucas
Gonna look into it, thanks.

